# Everyone Phone



## jcdeboever (Feb 19, 2018)

Everyone on phone, no one home, and I feel alone. 
Nikon FM, 35 f2D, TriX pushed 1 stop.

1.



 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2018)

Yup....bienvenido a la modern era....smartphones everywhere! 24/7,365!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 19, 2018)

The woman in the last shot is cheating at the crossword. Now that's a sign of the times!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 20, 2018)

I like that you came up with a theme.  Now keep that theme in your back pocket and add to it as opportunity arises.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 20, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I like that you came up with a theme.  Now kep that theme in your back pocket and add to it as opportunity arises.


Yes sir


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 20, 2018)

Fred von den Berg said:


> The woman in the last shot is cheating at the crossword. Now that's a sign of the times!


She actually seen me, looked down, and picked her phone up.
She made it work


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 20, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I like that you came up with a theme.  Now kep that theme in your back pocket and add to it as opportunity arises.
> ...


Aye-Aye would be more appropriate.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 20, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


I'm gonna try my hand in wet mount scanning. I need to order the fluid. I did a test and pretty crazy at the difference.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice set.

I got one of those at a wedding reception, but I kept it full color (pretty dresses).


----------



## enezdez (Feb 21, 2018)

Love the concept/theme...nice set!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2018)

enezdez said:


> Love the concept/theme...nice set!!!


Thanks


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


Good for you.  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 22, 2018)

Great imaginative set JC.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great imaginative set JC.


Thanks Dean O


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


Yes sir


----------



## Sil (Feb 23, 2018)

very nice...it's reality ... even worse


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2018)

Sil said:


> very nice...it's reality ... even worse


Thanks sil


----------



## otherprof (Feb 25, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Everyone on phone, no one home, and I feel alone.
> Nikon FM, 35 f2D, TriX pushed 1 stop.
> 
> Asleep on his phone! Good thing he wasn't driving while phoning. Spotted this morning at the L,A,.


----------

